# 2008 25Rss For Sale - Stored Inside Since New



## Mstng1964

2008 Outback 25RSS travel trailer by Keystone with power side slide for couch and manual rear slide for master bed. We purchased this new and when not in use has been stored inside since purchased. The trailer is in great condition, we've just not had time to camp more than a couple of weekends the past couple years. This unit will sleep up to 8, if all adults or older children I think 7 would be more comfortable.

Other features include:
Central ducted heat and air conditioning w/ remote control
refrigerator / freezer (operates on gas or electric, autoswitchover)
Oven w/ cooktop
also has outdoor cooktop w/ sink
6 gallon gas / electric water heater
am/fm/cd player with inside and outside speakers
awning, two entry doors w/ side door in the front large enough to put in bikes or other items

This unit is light enough to pull with a 1/2 ton pickup, the weight distributing hitch is included.

I have attached a couple of inside pictures, these were taken with the slides in as it's currently inside my building.

Please feel free to contact me with any questions or if you would like additional information. We're located in central Indiana.

Asking $8800

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Good luck with the sale... :wiggle:


----------



## Mstng1964

sold


----------

